
Tech Elites Recreate Burning Man Inside Their Living Rooms - wyclif
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/29/style/what-is-a-soul-salon.html
======
masonic
Tech elites have been _recreating their living rooms inside Burning Man_ for
years, with air-conditioned RVs, generators, satellite internet, bordered
compounds, catered meals, and elite security teams.

